# How to make Comfy look Sexy!!



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

With Fall right around the corner nothing sound nicer than comfy sweats and cozy scarves. How do you avoid the Frump factor while still feeling comfortable?? Here are some tips!!






Ball Caps, Tees and Jeans can be hot as long as the fit is right. Avoid wearing overly baggy clothes for comfort. You'll end up looking more dowdy that delicious.




Jessica Biel shows that workout gear doesn't have to be flashy to be classy! She rocks black basics that look comfy and practical.




Grace Kelly knew that glasses can be sexy! Don't suffer with irritated eyes...sex up those glasses with classic makeup and accessories. Trust me....Guys DO make passes at girls who wear glasses. Meow!




Sexify that sweet little dress with barely there strappy sandals and glimmering skin. Throw on a cardigan for even more peek-a-boo appeal.


----------



## monniej (Sep 28, 2007)

great thread! i really enjoyed that!

btw, jennifer looks better and better!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 28, 2007)

thx for posting

i love it


----------



## Solimar (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice post.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 28, 2007)

Whose the chick in the first post? Amazing Body. Kinda looks like Nicole from PCD.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure who it is...it didn't say?? Maybe Halle Berry?


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## amarose (Sep 28, 2007)

the first post looks like halle berry .. and great tips !


----------



## Saje (Sep 29, 2007)

Good stuff! Love the first pic!

My rule for comfy is the same for anything else, accentuate the hot and hide the not!

Oh and if I wear baggy, I always pair it with tight.


----------



## mayyami (Sep 29, 2007)

yay for comfortable yet sexy. it shouldn't always be a compromise.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 29, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 29, 2007)

great tips manders


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

At first I thought the first pic was Eva Mendes, but now that you mention it, it does look more like Halle Berry. I love that look, though!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanx for posting


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi,

Yeah that first photo looks like Halle. Thanks for the post Amanda.


----------

